# Where do ducks sleep?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Possibly not the most appropriate thing for an IBS BB, but i was wondering nonetheless. Any thoughts?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi,I have a goose named Hillary and she likes to sleep in her pool. Also water fowl do not necessarily go to sleep after dark like other birds like chickens. Also if she naps outside of her pool she tucks one foot under her and tucks her bill into her feathers.LouLou


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have discovered that many ducks sleep in groups and those on the outside sleep with one eye open


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

wild turkeys sleep in trees. (not ducks - just thought I'd put my two cents in







) Its really pretty wierd to see, they are these huge, bulky things - I have no idea how they get up there.


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Most ducks are evil.Well, all the evil ones survived the flood which Noah saved all the good animals from. (You'd have thought so, anyway)Most ducks are descended from evil ducks then


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

This extract is from the Chapel Newletter last week.


> quote: _ï¿½It is unlikely, in this green and pleasant land of ours, that there can be any activity more enjoyable and rewarding than the outing to the Park in late autumn. The laughing children, the merry roundabout, the ice cream van, the adventures [at the] playground, the boating lake, the boats, the mingling of colours as red combines with green, orange with yellow, combine to give the impression that there couldnï¿½t remotely be anything to equal this enjoyment in the whole of Christendom. If one is to be transported into the upper echelons of happiness, a short interlude spent feeding the ducks suffices majestically. To watch those small, intricately shaped and moulded creatures, eagerly seeking out the nourishment that has been generously apportioned them by law-abiding citizens, to know that one is playing a small but vital role in the whole cycle of nature is infinitely pleasing. Indeed, it is doubtful that there could be found a more rewarding experience anywhere on this side of the great cosmic universe, of which we ourselves are a part.ï¿½ _


Friend Leachim had clearly not met the college ducks. The ducks of the college (I apologise to those who have affection for these waddling creatures) are clearly a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic. Or, as is perhaps more appropriate, a couple of slices short of a loaf. That is the only conclusion that can be drawn from the astonishing show of arrogance and disdain they displayed towards representatives of the college chapel a fortnight ago.It has been known for there to be a significant amount of food remaining once students, chaplains and other numerate peoples have taken their fill of Bread and Cheese on a Tuesday lunchtime. The established wisdom has thus far been for the food to be covered reverently and left in the lounge, lest hungry pilgrims arrive late in the afternoon craving refreshment. This system has worked admirably and I have no doubt it will remain fully functional in the months to come. However, owing to the dappled sunshine and generally amiable air being exuded on Southlands grounds some two weeks, ago, it was suggested that the remaining bread go towards our feeding our friendly creatures on the lake. This was taken up with enthusiasm and members were duly dispatched to feed the quacking masses.I doubt there has ever been more dis-interested ducks than those encountered on this particular afternoon. Not only did it require two slices to be hurled before even feigning interest, having swum lazily over to where the bread was arriving with splashes proceeded to look at the bread, swim around it, play ï¿½tagï¿½ with their fellow creatures, chase swans off their territory, clean themselves of all residue deposited in the previous month, gaze at the feeders with haughty eyes and finally coast back to their original position. They made no attempt to look interested, eat our offerings or even to acknowledge our presence with a friendly wave of a wing. We were utterly disgusted.So I entreat you, fellow members of the college. Deign to be lulled by the ducksï¿½ longing eyes and gaunt physiques ï¿½ they are simply lulling you into a position whereby they can enact your humiliation and ritual embarrassment. Abandon the ducks to their fate, as they have clearly proven themselves not worthy of our energies.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

http://abcnews.go.com/sections/science/Dai...leep990204.html No way, i found a news article about it. lol


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmmm, you know I think that evil duck thing carries over to geese!







A LONG time ago, I was probably 16, I went on a little picnic with my girlfriend at the time. We went to the lake. Well we're sitting on a blanket next to the water, and I see these geese off in the distance. They end up making there way over. I think there was like 11 of them. They were the white ones. They were all honking at us and making a comotion.







(We had food and I guess they wanted in on the deal?) Well no way! There wasn't enough room on the blanket for all of us and they were just too demanding!!! hehehe So they were all honking and yapping at us. It was a little scary for a minute. I didn't want to hit them, so I was yelling at them telling them to go away. They didn't care. So I started to throw bread at them, (I wasn't gonna waste any meat on them!!! hehehe) So I am just throwing bread at them. Well this didn't scare them at all, they just wanted more bread! On top of this, the park ranger shows up and he's like "If you stop feeding them, they'll go away!" I said "THEY STARTED IT!!!"







He didn't see that We were just minding our business. Well we didn't hang around to find out, we just left and went somewhere else. I have gotten over my fear/hatred of geese, and I like them now. I see them all the time here. Sometimes I see them sitting on the frozen ponds or almost frozen ponds at 4am. I wondered where they slept too!







Ok, sorry I rambled so much. I just thought my terrifying goose story might give someone a smile today!







Rock on and God bless...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ducks and geese ARE Evil!When i was about 6 and went feeding the ducks with my mum i used to eat the bread (mum had to buy fresh bread. lol) The duck clearly didn't like me eating his food and bit me REALLY HARD on the finger. Evil Bastards!


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey WaveyR, I too believe that ducks are evil, not as evil as pilot fish though! Eddie rules


----------

